# test poll



## fired up (Dec 1, 2009)

Who would you rather have cook a meal for you?



Didnt work oops lol


----------



## bassman (Dec 1, 2009)

Cowgirl!


----------



## fired up (Dec 1, 2009)

test poll take 2


----------



## fired up (Dec 1, 2009)

I almost put her in but that would not be fair to the others.


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

Wolfgang knew his stuff ......Not sure anymore.2 for Jeanie...


----------



## gnubee (Dec 1, 2009)

Make that 3 for Cowgirl. 

And you're right that wouldn't have been fair to the others. My top three favorites would be Paul Bocuse , Anne Willen Or Masaharu Morimoto who in my opinion is the greatest Iron Chef.


----------



## oneshot (Dec 1, 2009)

I really don't care for all that fancy stuff.

Now put me at Ted Nugents dinner table and you'll have my undivided attention!!!! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	













My write in vote would be the Nuge family!!!!!!


----------



## fire it up (Dec 1, 2009)

I see from right now Flay is ahead.
I agree with that mostly cause he knows his spices, flavors and always wants to add a little more chipotle to everything!


----------



## pigcicles (Dec 1, 2009)

Hey! The Progressive chick ain't listed!


----------



## gnubee (Dec 1, 2009)

Don't sugar coat it and don't try to baffle us with Bullstuff. You were a little vague...... 
*Out with it Man*, *Do you or do you not like the Nuge?????*


----------



## blue (Dec 1, 2009)

I picked Gordon Ramsey...if it isn't perfect...I'm sending it back.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Dec 1, 2009)

Cowgirl !!


----------



## chisoxjim (Dec 1, 2009)

Flay,  the man can cook/grill.

I wouldnt want to eat anything Rachel Ray cooks, but she is nice to look at so she could join me for the meal and could sit across the table from me.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 1, 2009)

Either Paula Deen or Cowgirl...  But I didn't see them in the poll...


----------



## got14u (Dec 1, 2009)

Hello did you forget someone...Hands down winner would be Giada De Laurentiis. Oh what I .......................oh never mind


----------



## alx (Dec 1, 2009)

Yep.I have seen her show.Have no idea what she was cooking though....


----------



## larry maddock (Dec 1, 2009)

bam is to much


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 1, 2009)

COWGIRL

I didn't see a place to write it in but jeanie gets my vote and I'll bring the beer and the tire rim too.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 1, 2009)

_It was a toss-up for me between Bobby Flay & Guy Fieri, but I had to go with Guy, because he is one of us-----A real Hog. He makes meals & Sammies all of us Hogs would love._

_And don't anybody even think of saying, "Speak for yourself Bear!"
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



_


_Bearcarver_


----------



## desertlites (Dec 1, 2009)

Rick Bayless of course.


----------



## meateater (Dec 1, 2009)

I guess I'll be the first to say Rachael Ray. That girl can make a plate full.


----------



## got14u (Dec 1, 2009)

speak 4 your self....lmao ! quote from the pot


----------



## bbqhead (Dec 1, 2009)

had to go with guy, he's the only one who cook's competetion Q with his team ,motley Q crew.


----------



## ga pine needle (Dec 2, 2009)

I wana cook for Cowgirl, does that even count in the poll?


----------



## luvdatritip (Dec 2, 2009)

That was an easy one!


----------



## the dude abides (Dec 2, 2009)

Ok, no cowgirl, no Giada, so I'm going with...






Sandra Lee.  She's not the best cook in the poll for sure.  Maybe just a little better than that annoying Rachel Ray but hell, I can get a good meal anywhere.  

I had the opportunity to spend a day working with Sandra a couple of months ago when she was doing a charity thing in Des Moines.  She was a really nice and genuine person.  I spent most of the day around her.  Both when the camera was rolling and behind the scenes.  She was nice to everyone, all the time.  Not so sure most of the other listed would've been like that.  

Not to mention, she's pretty hot.


----------



## alx (Dec 2, 2009)

She is a good woman............


----------



## stonebriar (Dec 2, 2009)

Bobby Flay


----------



## magik grill (Apr 30, 2010)

Humm... wow tough one..  Bobby,  Guy,  Bobby, Guy....   
Have to go wiht Guy


----------



## daddyzaring (Apr 30, 2010)

I don't know any of these people, and I am too picky anyway, so I will just stick with my usual, me.
Why isn't Jeff on there?  I would probably pick him, especially after all the youtube videos I've watched. lol


----------



## chefrob (Apr 30, 2010)

the one chef i would love to have cook for me is jacques pepin............


----------



## roller (Apr 30, 2010)

I am going with Cowgirl also !!!!!!!!!!  Second pick would be Justin Wilson....


----------



## caveman (May 1, 2010)

Forget these other people.  Cowgirl kicks massive butt!!   I'll bring the backhoe & the beer.


----------



## morkdach (May 1, 2010)

i say Jeanie & Guy & BEER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rdknb (May 1, 2010)

I agree, and she comes from humble back ground.  It is nice to see she has not forgotten that.


----------

